# seat measurements help please



## detroitboy27 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi, new to the forum, don't own a gto, but i'm looking into putting a full set of gto seats into my 87 g body. Could someone PLEASE measure the rear seats of their 04-06. I would be extremely greatful for the help.


----------



## detroitboy27 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nevermind, Did A Search


----------

